# J2 Box Art



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't believe we have put this up before, so here it is....


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Nice! Looking forward to the kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Wow, that's *REALLY* nice Frank!

Jim


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

That's going to look great on my shelf... and, more accurately, my stack of "to be built" models . Nicely done!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That art is a thing of beauty!! Thanks, Frank!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks really nice. I had seen the box art in Model Retailer a month or two back as a tiny picture.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just super fantastic box art.That's some detail.I wonder who the artist is for this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Non other than J2ologist Ron Gross.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another great Ron Gross J2 box art, we are very lucky!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nice work, Ron. Your J-2 box art has come a long way.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

I'd love to see some of the box art formatted for wallpaper for my computer


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's hot! Great work!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Love it, love it, LOVE IT!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw it several months ago here. It was discussed that the landing legs were different than the box art.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful artwork!! I can't wait for this kit to be released this december! Thanks for posting frank:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Many thanks to all for the kind comments about the box art. And a special thanks to Fred Barr for doing the layout without significant cropping, which is something I specifically requested.

Sometimes I'll do a job expecting it to be cropped (like the Flying Sub), but the J2 is a little different with me because of events of the past. Although I never complained about it at the time, I will say now that I wasn't entirely happy about the way my original PL J2 artwork was cropped and processed. For those interested in what it really looked like, here is a link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=83525&d=1243218066

I will also share a little history about the new art. The background was rendered from a photo taken by Jef Furtado during a trip to the Trona Pinnacles, where much of the effects work for LIS was originally shot. For the main subject, I used my own scratch build as a reference, as the artwork was actually completed quite a while ago. Yes, this is the same model that was used as a guide for the PL J2 design almost a decade ago (well sort of, anyway). I am attaching a composite photo for those who are interested.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Ron, would it be too much to ask for a high resolution, graphics free pic of the new art for wallpaper purposes?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yes! That looks great


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Exellent Box art Ron and Moebius! I dont think most people realize just how important commercial illustration is! I remember back in the late seventies when alot of the Model kit manufacturers went to photo art on their kit boxes. It just was not the same! There were kits that I would pass on because of a photo on the box top and not a painting! I know it sounds funny because with a photo you have a better idea of what the actual kit will look like but I wanted a painting on the top of the box at the very least! Photos on the side could tell me if the kit was worth my time or not. Heck if the painting was good enough I would buy the kit for the art alone! Yes the economy was different then and we all have to spend a whole lot smarter now but I still believe that packaging sells the product! So far Moebius has been outstanding in that regard with product that jumps right out at you and gets your attention every time! Kudos Ron! Kudos Moebius!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Using it as wallpaper!*

Just changed my wallpaper. Cool! Now the family will see my Christmas request *EVERYDAY!* Yea, baby..........:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ohhh that is so inspirational for a dio scene...  :thumbsup: What a great piece of art work


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

This box is beautifull,I want it now,they can post me the kit later,I will have to get it laminated to stop the drool,sorry fro ayntypos as I'm huvign trouble keeping mi hans steedy looking at this:lol:,hopefully not long now,
Gordon


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> Just super fantastic box art.That's some detail.I wonder who the artist is for this one.:thumbsup:


Probably the guy who signed it in the lower right corner. :freak:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that looks great !! :thumbsup:
can't wait to get one of these !
hb


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I love the painting Ron but, at the moment illustrated, shouldn't that planet be blowing up?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

toyroy said:


> I love the painting Ron but, at the moment illustrated, shouldn't that planet be blowing up?


That may be a project for another time!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Let me add another request for a desktop wallpaper sized version....and my desktop is 1920x1200...

You got me a larger formatted version of the old polar one, so I could use it for my desktop then as well, Ron... thanks again for that!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

gareee said:


> Let me add another request for a desktop wallpaper sized version....and my desktop is 1920x1200...
> 
> You got me a larger formatted version of the old polar one, so I could use it for my desktop then as well, Ron... thanks again for that!


Gareee,
If I did that with the PL image, it was probably because I was so PO'd about the way it was processed (although I never said that publicly), that I wanted those who were interested to see what it really looked like. But since then, I have become more educated about issues involving ownership. I'm sorry to say that it just isn't my place to do that because it was a work for hire. However, I have heard some rumblings about the possibility of a poster offering. That, of course, will be up to Frank.

Thanks for understanding,
Ron G.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

for us in flight fans. Ron has talent.... i have some of his stuff framed.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Chuck,
You've been a friend and supporter for a long time, and I appreciate it.

However, with all due respect, I'm not sure how I feel about a modified version of my work being posted in large scale the day after Frank started this thread. So while your enthusiasm is appreciated, I think you should check with him before making this available to the general public. It could lead to misconceptions about the product itself. There's also the issue of the fact that my signature is on it, while no longer being the actual work.

Thanks for your understanding.
Ron G.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Please do not publish modified versions of Moebius Models box art without permision from Moebius Models.

Thank you.
Dave


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ron I wasn't suggesting you do it.. I'd liek to see an official NMouebius section on their webpage with official downloadable wallpapers, like many other websites have.

Its another traffic builder to get people to visit,m and they already have 90% of what they need for properly done ones.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually, not a bad idea. Maybe Frank will see your suggestion here and give it some thought.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Very Nice!!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Good to see the spirit of model box art is still alive.....just like the old days.....way back when we had to hunt, catch and get our Dr. pepper from the fierce and wild Dr. pepper cow! ....think its funny?....they were mean critters!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice box art. Very striking!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A wallpaper without any writing in front of the picture would also be great.:wave:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

sorry , was only killing time.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great picture Ron !!! I firmly believe that we have the Jupiter 2 as model kits today because of Rons many years of research, & dedication to this ship! I also believe Ron to be the ULTIMATE authority on the Jupiter 2 & it is because of his dedication, and stick to his guns attitude that we finally got models of the Jupiter 2 back in the day. Thanks Ron for all you do & all you have done & all I know you will continue to do in regards to the JUPITER 2 !
Bert


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice painting!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey, considering this excelent, amazing work, what should we do with the box cover after having the kit built? Maybe put it in a wood frame hung on the wall?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I used to save all the box cover and cut the tops off so i had this collection of monster pictures. then of coarse Mom came along and cleaned out my closet, sure mom, companies gonna see inside my closet....................wanna make sure its all neat and tidy (-:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

woof359 said:


> I used to save all the box cover and cut the tops off so i had this collection of monster pictures. then of coarse Mom came along and cleaned out my closet, sure mom, companies gonna see inside my closet....................wanna make sure its all neat and tidy (-:


I actually did the same thing, but I regret it today. So I have this mini collection of Bama masterpieces that were cut from the original boxes, but if I had only left them intact, they would be worth???

BTW, make sure you check my PM, and thanks again.
Ron.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

On the wallpaper idea, most websites offering it do have some logos in corners n such, and also have their website address in a corner as well.. the purpose is to advertise the website/company/service, but also, that kep other websites that harvest and sell desktop wallpapers from just stealing them outright and adding them to their sales catalogs. (Yeah people even try to sell desktopwallpapers)

I use a desktop manager that rotates images on a timed basis, and with the great box art moebius has, it seems a shame to not persue that feature, since it would drive traffic to the moebius site more often, and increase new product visibility for more casual models. (People who don't live in the forum here.. LOL!)

Wallpaper options could even include the box art behind an actual pic of an excellent build up of models.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gareee said:


> Ron I wasn't suggesting you do it.. I'd liek to see an official NMouebius section on their webpage with official downloadable wallpapers, like many other websites have.
> 
> Its another traffic builder to get people to visit,m and they already have 90% of what they need for properly done ones.


If I can find some spare time before Chicago, I'll work on this with Ron...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks, Frank! BTW, I JUST missed you at Dragoncon, over by Quantum Mechanics booth.

Man, that Firefly they had was just amazing! I want one of THOSE that size in kit form from Moebuis next year!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

gareee said:


> Thanks, Frank! BTW, I JUST missed you at Dragoncon, over by Quantum Mechanics booth.
> 
> Man, that Firefly they had was just amazing! I want one of THOSE that size in kit form from Moebuis next year!


Hey gareee, at least you were at a good booth! 

It was great meeting and talking with you over the weekend, we'll be back next year for sure, we all had a great time.

Jim
QMx


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

We hope to do the same.. my wife is trying to get the time guarenteed off now, so we can book a room closer, and buy the tickets cheaper.

I'd love to have bought some of those superdeformed battlestar figures from you, but the wife saw the prices, and gave me the evil eye.

I love the sculpts on them though! And that firefly is to die for. The pics I took out of the case came out quite nice, BTW.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Moebius said:


> If I can find some spare time before Chicago, I'll work on this with Ron...


Excellent!! Speaking of Chicago, are you going to have some examples of the final box art there? Also, not to get off topic, but are you going to have the model there?

BTW, very nice art Mr. Gross!!! :thumbsup:

and............ Awesome job Moebius!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

fastlap said:


> Excellent!! Speaking of Chicago, are you going to have some examples of the final box art there? Also, not to get off topic, but are you going to have the model there?
> 
> BTW, very nice art Mr. Gross!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> and............ Awesome job Moebius!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Might have a copy of the box, we definitely will have a builtup J2 there!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

any chance you could add a PL built up next to it to show how big it is ?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nope not now.
There is no finished build up to photograph yet, And the box is not printed yet, it only exists as electronic files right now....

The box is 18 inches by 18 inches and the kit is 18 inches in diameter... 
My best suggestion is that you find a yard stick and check out 18 inches as a dimension... 


Dave


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great box art indeed.But is there a reason the painting was not done with a more silver colored Jupiter 2.Did the artist have in mind to simulate the planet's atmosphere bluish reflection on this spaceship.Not that I am complaining.Just wondering.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Great box art indeed.But is there a reason the painting was not done with a more silver colored Jupiter 2.Did the artist have in mind to simulate the planet's atmosphere bluish reflection on this spaceship.Not that I am complaining.Just wondering.


As a matter of fact, that's exactly what I had in mind. Doing a piece like this always involves a balancing act between absolute realism, and injecting an artistic statement to make it eye catching enough to help sell the product. That usually means a careful blend of both color and value relationships, and a composition that creates the proper mood to convey the intended message. 

For many years I seemed to be stuck in the realm of concentrating more on value (light vs. dark) rather than color relationships. But now, after reexamining the works of the great James Bama with his rich use of color (with whom I would never even begin to compare myself), I have also attempted to do more with the added dimension of color. That usually means looking for opportunities for working with reflected hues, etc. to enhance interest.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

In my prejudiced opinion it's some of the coolest box art I've ever seen...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

jbond said:


> In my prejudiced opinion it's some of the coolest box art I've ever seen...


Thanks, Jeff. Coming from you, that means a lot to me. BTW, I still remember the interview you did with Dave and me for EON Mag, a long time ago...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Personally, I love the box art. The images used in it have a fairly realistic look to them and when composited together, it's very striking. I'd say that the coloring used on the J2 works very well (be it silver, gray or whatever).

The quality of the art itself is probably one of the most flattering images of the J2 that I've seen.

A job well done by all involved!

Bryan


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Good to see you gravitating towards Bama... I've always loved his stuff.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Might have a copy of the box, we definitely will have a builtup J2 there!


Excellent! I will definitely stop by to see the build-up and introduce myself.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*here ya go.*

Here is the box art as presented at the IHobby Expo


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I never thought that I lived the day where I would see a 
Jupiter 2 spaceship done with this amount detail and care.

Polar lights did a pretty good job with theirs but this,
just WOOOOO!

Thanks M

Fortress


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Question for Ron*

Ron, First let me say I've always admired your work. I have a Polar Lights J-2 and Chrome and regular and framed the box art and pre-ordered two Moebius models. Now that my son is old enough we build models (mostly Moebius) as a father son activity. My son and I love the art work on the boxes you've done for Moebius and frame each one. 

Quick question-- will Cultman's Ultimate Guide to the Jupiter II be reissued for this Moebius release. I've been trying to get a copy but can't find one anywhere. Thank you. 

Best, 
Rich Lenoce


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Rich , try this. It should hold you till you get a copy.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

richlen2 said:


> Ron, First let me say I've always admired your work. I have a Polar Lights J-2 and Chrome and regular and framed the box art and pre-ordered two Moebius models. Now that my son is old enough we build models (mostly Moebius) as a father son activity. My son and I love the art work on the boxes you've done for Moebius and frame each one.
> 
> Quick question-- will Cultman's Ultimate Guide to the Jupiter II be reissued for this Moebius release. I've been trying to get a copy but can't find one anywhere. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Rich, thanks very much. I haven't actually talked to Steve about this, but it seems like a logical possibility. If he decides to do a second project and needs anything from me, I'll certainly be there to help. I could see such a book populated with masterful build-ups from many members of this board.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Its Going On The Wall*

I have two different PL Jupiter 2 box covers framed and on my wall. This new kit will also get the same treatment as will the Chariot & Space Pod box top art!
Great Stuff!

Mike


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Ron, the Jupiter 2 arrived in town yesterday! (~$85 US, which sure makes it tempting!) Just for the box art alone. Tho I've seen it reproduced on line, nothing on line does your work credit. For an LIS fan, it is absolute magic. I don't know how many times I went back and picked up that box and stared at it. Enough that they could have started charging me rent. I felt like I was 14 years old again, looking at a dream come true. Now I Really hope that there is some chance that a reproduction of this will be available commercially somehow. Nice job!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

starseeker said:


> Ron, the Jupiter 2 arrived in town yesterday! (~$85 US, which sure makes it tempting!) Just for the box art alone. Tho I've seen it reproduced on line, nothing on line does your work credit. For an LIS fan, it is absolute magic. I don't know how many times I went back and picked up that box and stared at it. Enough that they could have started charging me rent. I felt like I was 14 years old again, looking at a dream come true. Now I Really hope that there is some chance that a reproduction of this will be available commercially somehow. Nice job!


I agree! We need a poster!

Mark Dean


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Starseeker, Mark, and all,
Thanks for all those positive comments. Got more kind words about the J2 piece over the phone from Gary Makatura recently, which really meant a lot to me. In my opinion, he puts the rest of us (artists) to shame overall, and is in a class by himself.

Forgive my recent inactivity, as there are issues involving my Dad's health that require my immediate attention. This is likely to go on for a while.
Ron G.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Stay strong and take care of yourself, too, Ron; I've been going through providing care for my mom's health for several months now (involving dementia), and know just how heavy that load IS.
Also, be very proud of yourself, too!


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Ron I to would like to chime in and give you my praise for your beautiful artwork. Your dedication shows in your artwork. I understand with you. I lost my father 17 years ago and have an 80 year old mother that unfortunately is not getting any younger. All my best for you and your father. 
Jim


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Not to be redundant, but it's also just great to see artwork produced on this scale. It's kind of like the impact you used to get from LP artwork that disappeared once CDs took over. Showmanship!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ron Gross said:


> Starseeker, Mark, and all,
> Thanks for all those positive comments. Got more kind words about the J2 piece over the phone from Gary Makatura recently, which really meant a lot to me. In my opinion, he puts the rest of us (artists) to shame overall, and is in a class by himself.
> 
> Forgive my recent inactivity, as there are issues involving my Dad's health that require my immediate attention. This is likely to go on for a while.
> Ron G.


Sorry to hear that. I wish the best for you and your father Ron. Take care.


----------

